# triangle snorkel question



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

i have a triangle snorkel and i need to know if the 90 degree elbow that connects to the bracket that goes through the fender is supposed to be glued in or not because on my rubicon it isnt and im not sure if it came undone or if its supposed to be like that so it can be moved to check and fill the oil


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what kind of bike is this going on? the rubicon?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you bought a what!??!?!?!?!?! Man... we could have saved you so much $$$$$$$$.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Ooo i didnt buy the snorkel it was on the bike when i bought it an yes its on the rubicon. I never noticed if it was glued i just was cleajin it up one day and noticed it had come disconnected and im not sure . I dont want to end up flooding my bike


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

If its gonna let water in glue it up.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Thats what i was gonna do but if it is glued im not sure i can get to the oil fill or dipstick thats y i was asking about it


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Oh, is there a way to reroute it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CajunMuddDawg said:


> Ooo i didnt buy the snorkel it was on the bike when i bought it an yes its on the rubicon. I never noticed if it was glued i just was cleajin it up one day and noticed it had come disconnected and im not sure . I dont want to end up flooding my bike


Ah. Well that makes me feel better!


----------

